# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Key vàng Kapersky Lab mới nhất đây

## anhtran

share key bản quyền kis(kaspersky internet security) cho thành viên diễn đàn

không giới hạn số máy , key còn 171 day. cho cả 2010 và 2011..đã test thành công

*93ntw-bfen7-d91kf-z269b*​các bạn sẽ hỏi tại sao ko die, ko block, ko giới hạn, đó là vì key này là "key vàng"...marketting đó mà bởi vì nis đang lấn sân.

sài xong nhớ thanks!

----------


## vietthuongmusic

cám ơn nhiều.kiếm bữa giờ hjhjhj
thân!

----------


## anhnt

> share key bản quyền kis(kaspersky internet security) cho thành viên diễn đàn
> 
> không giới hạn số máy , key còn 171 day. cho cả 2010 và 2011..đã test thành công
> 
> *93ntw-bfen7-d91kf-z269b*​các bạn sẽ hỏi tại sao ko die, ko block, ko giới hạn, đó là vì key này là "key vàng"...marketting đó mà bởi vì nis đang lấn sân.
> 
> sài xong nhớ thanks!


cái này xài thế nào hả bạn?????
:a::realmad::realmad::realmad::lick::lick::lick:[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

key này bác buy đó hả????????
hay copy rùi paste lại

----------


## vongocbao

ko nhầm thì lấy trên ddth.com. mình cũng đang dùng vẫn chưa bị blacklist nhưnng tương lai nhiều người dùng như vậy thì ko biết thế nào!

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

chỉ vì có cái key mà phải down kis về, buồn quá buồn quá [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## alias_va

trươc sau cũng die thui.quảng cáo thì hay vậy.

----------

